# A day with the Chargriller



## Jeekinz (Jun 10, 2007)

10:30am
Short ribs - olive oil, S&P
Pork ribs - S&P
Mop - 3 tablespoons dark brown sugar, 1 1/2 c. cider vinegar.
All room temperature.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 10, 2007)

While the charchoal heats up, I cut down logs from the firewood pile. I used white oak this time. After I cut the logs into 7-8" sections, I used a small hatchet to split it into 1-2" diameter pieces.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 10, 2007)

Box O Wood


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 10, 2007)

Now that the coals are ready, I add some of the oak





Once the oak burns down a little, it's time for the meat


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 10, 2007)

The small piece is for the Mutt


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 10, 2007)

It's 4:30 somewhere....


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 10, 2007)

Every 30min. I basted with the mop.  This is 2 1/2 hrs later...time to flip.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 10, 2007)

At 4 hrs. I threw on some chicken thighs (OO, S&P) and some Brats (1 beer, 1 sliced spanish onion)


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 10, 2007)

After 30 mintues (now 4 1/2 hrs) the chicken, short ribs and brats come off and the lump Mesquite goes on.






The chicken, short ribs, brats and 2 ears of corn go on the gas grill to finish cooking. When the brats are just about done, I finish them off on the grill surface. The beer has now reduced 75%


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 10, 2007)

Just the pork will get the mesquite smoke...time for the BBQ SAUCE !!!!










....just kidding    

It's a Jersey thing.....


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 10, 2007)

Two coats of the BBQ sauce and 1 hour of Mesquite smoke...





Brings a tear to my eye.....


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 10, 2007)

oh man, I'm on my way...................


----------



## love2"Q" (Jun 10, 2007)

well done ... everything looks great ...
never tried beef ribs on the smoker ...
think i am going to try soon ...


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks.  I like using short ribs two fold: they are cheap, and tasty.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 11, 2007)

Now that right thar is cook'n. Great look'n grub. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Barb L. (Jun 11, 2007)

So enjoyed your BBQ Pic's. Yum !  Keep em' comin'  !!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 11, 2007)

This is just mean I tell you - I'm starving!!!!!!!!!!!! 

GREAT thread - I always love pics - makes things more attainable if that makes sense.

And yes, I did gasp when I saw the Kraft BBQ sauce - not that there's ANYTHING wrong with it but something just didn't match up - all this work to smoke this lovely meat and then............... Kraft......   I was going to PM you my BBQ sauce recipe


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 11, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I was going to PM you my BBQ sauce recipe


 
Send it over.  I need a TNT BBQ rec.  I hope it has booze in it.


----------



## The Z (Jun 11, 2007)

Excellent photo essay J.

Thanks.  Looks great.  I'm in the market for a new grill, and your essay makes me rethink the whole 'smoker' thang.  Might look at 'combo' grills now.


----------



## AllenOK (Jun 11, 2007)

Z, I have the same thing, and it's great!


----------



## candelbc (Jun 11, 2007)

Count me in for the intense GASP when I saw the first BBQ Bottle. Not that there's anything wrong with it for things like Crockpot Meatballs.. But, when you have a labor of love like those HEAVENLY ribs, you just can't abuse them with that specific substance..

Nice work, and thanks for all of the pictures! Made my day!


----------



## swinchen (Jun 12, 2007)

Oh wow!  I really really want to try that with my chargriller.   How many people are you feeding?  Usually it is just my girlfriend and myself... so I am not sure how often I will get to fire up the smoker.   Looks like you had an army to feed though, and I am sure they loved it.

What was the verdict on the final product?   Anything you would do differently next time?

Thanks for the post.

Sam


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 12, 2007)

I hope my post cleared some things up for you, Sam. The "Army" was my DW, my Mutt and myself....that's it. - LOL

Makes great leftovers. I figured since I was firing up the smoker, why not do alot of food. Then the leftovers get reheated on the gas grill and I just have to worry about side dishes when I get home from work.

The final product was as tasty as it looks. The brats were truly delicious. Next time, I will make my own BBQ sauce....(hint hint, you know who you are )

I have a pork shoulder and another rack of spares in the fridge for this weekend.


----------



## oldcampcook (Jun 12, 2007)

Looks great!  Your choice of liquid refreshment is outstanding.  Only suggestion I can make is to get rid of that Kraft BBQ sauce and get some Head Country, made in Stillwater, Oklahoma.
Old Camp Cook


----------



## oldcampcook (Jun 12, 2007)

Speaking of BBQ, I had never eaten bbq beef until I came to Oklahoma.  Having grown up in Southern Maryland, the only bbq I had ever eaten was pork.  Used to be a famous BBQ joint just outside Washington, D.C. called the "Dixie Pig."  Now, this was about 50 years ago!
Old Camp Cook


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 12, 2007)

The Kraft was just a joke.  The Hoboken Eddies is what I used.  They sell all kinds of different sauces.  Welcome to Hoboken Eddie's!


----------



## AllenOK (Jun 12, 2007)

oldcampcook said:
			
		

> Looks great!  Your choice of liquid refreshment is outstanding.  Only suggestion I can make is to get rid of that Kraft BBQ sauce and get some Head Country, made in Stillwater, Oklahoma.
> Old Camp Cook



I thought Head Country was made in Ponca?


----------

